# Shapton ceramic stones vesus waterstones



## rjack (Nov 5, 2007)

I currently use Waterstones for sharpening. I'm thinking about buying some Shapton glass/ceramic stones.

What are the advantages/disadvantages of Shapton stones versus Waterstones? Do you have to flatten Shapton stones like Waterstones? Do they both sharpen at the same speed?

Thanks!


----------



## olaf (Nov 21, 2007)

One thing to realize is that the Shapton is considered a water stone as well. The key difference in Shapton's over other stones in the same class is that the float glass used is *extremely* flat. The layer of ceramic bonded to the glass has a very long durability. I don't think they cut quite as fast as the Norton's, but that lends to their durability. If you have a set of Shapton's, you need to use the Shapton diamond flattener frequently. Just like any other degrading stone, it is very important to maintain the very high degree of flatness on any of these stones. The method of work I've seen used involves a 1k, 4k, 8k, and 16k grit stone set with the diamond flattener. The flattener is used between each use. Maybe 15 seconds each time. You keep the stones wet while active, but they don't need to live in water. The edge these stones can put on a blade is unparalleled. There is a down-side, of course. The set I mentioned will set you back about $500.00. The flattener is half the cost, but will last you about 10 years.


----------



## rjack (Nov 5, 2007)

Is it possible to flatten a Shapton stone with sandpaper on float glass or is the stone just too hard?


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

I've been looking at the Shapton GlassStones. On Shapton's web sight they say you can use sandpaper to flatten their GlassStones. I haven't used the stones or know anyone who has used something other than their lapping stone to flatten their stones. The people I know who have the new GlassStones love them. They sure want a lot of money for the lapping stone! I still have a lot life in my Norton Waterstones, so it will be awhile before I buy any new.


----------



## Arch_E (Jun 30, 2011)

On Wood Central this week, there's been a fantastic series of posts on waterstones. Charlesworth, Cohen, and experts from Tools from Japan, Tools for Working Wood, and Lee Valley have posted and interacted with each other. Don't pass up this wealth of knowledge in your quest for which stones to purchase.

Now, I did my research and purchase about 6 months ago, and I'm extremely happy with what I've bought: the Sigma Power Ceramic stones, available from Stu Tierney at Tools from Japan. The Sigmas are perhaps the best bang for the buck out there.

Do check out the Wood Central discussion @ http://www.woodcentral.com/woodworking/forum/handtools.pl/pro/search/pmd/sread/srchid/1407difuoxkAzEq2Zp61325126614/spage/1/sanc/444175/sbid/3000/md/read/id/444088/sbj/water-stones/


----------

